# Winter trip



## inkey-2008

Well we have booked the ferry for the end of the month, out of Dover on P&O will be heading for Spain, looking forward to the trip and the winter sun.

I love the drive down we take it slowly and enjoy the stops and the sights.

Andy


----------



## aldra

have a great trip

We may be able to follow in your footsteps in January if the weather holds

Aldra


----------



## Zepp

We will be just behind you lol , we leave 7th Nov 



Paul


----------



## adonisito

Nothing like Winter travelling in the van, aires dead quiet, easy wild camping, warm and cosy looking at the rain - love it. Have a good time.


----------



## inkey-2008

We make sure we find somewhere to stop by mid afternoon which give my wife a chance to go for a walk around the town and me to have a little nap and a cup of tea. 

I don't like driving for hours on end, we are in no rush.

Funny thing is we have never met anybody on the aires who are on here.

Andy


----------



## adonisito

I don't think we have ever met anyone on Aires in Winter that is also on here, most of the time we are alone with the weather ! Most campsites are shut, water is a bit tricky to come by, but there is a definite attraction to the solitude, especially when you have a dog walk on the beach to yourself.

We stop for coffee in the morning, stop completely at lunchtime and think ourselves lucky that we have a van !


----------



## WingPete

*Three some*

There are 3 outfits heading that way soon. 
One goes at end of Oct, us other 2 leave on Nov 11th, head for Calpe site.
Just staying 2 weeks to top up on sunshine before heading back to UK.
Then its time for Cruise to Barbados for Christmas warmth 8)


----------



## inkey-2008

I have been down and weighed the camper with 99% of the gear on board and still got a few kilo's spare.

So Thursday morning we are off to Spain 8.30 ferry.

He we come sunshine and warm weather.

Andy


----------



## tonyt

Nice to hear from someone who enjoys the journey there. It's usually "how quickly can I get there?".

Have a great time and let us know if you find any "special" aires.

The UK is a great place to escape from for the winter.


----------



## Zepp

inkey-2008 said:


> I have been down and weighed the camper with 99% of the gear on board and still got a few kilo's spare.
> 
> So Thursday morning we are off to Spain 8.30 ferry.
> 
> He we come sunshine and warm weather.
> 
> Andy


Hope you have a great time we only have 9 more sleeps and we will be heading for the sun it may take us a couple of weeks to find it as we are never in any hurry to get there .

Paul


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Left England a couple of Months ago, staying mainly on aires but have done some campsites

Staying between Motril and Nerja and the weather is very warm indeed and aires about half full.

Enjoy the winters sun when you get here.

A&S


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Come on down the waters lovely, there are a few thunder clouds over the mountains round us and the thunder is echoing round but no rain and it is warm here near Benidorm.

Will be off South to the bottom of Spain this thursday then on to Portugal and the Chicken Run for Christmas and New Year, then a few weeks at camping Markadia on the barragem there where we meet up with some friends, then up to the top of Portugal to V.N. Cerveira to visit my Portuguese dive buddy for a few days, his family have a Port buisness growing grapes and making the stuff. He says he has some boxes of 40, 30, 25 year old port for me to take home, along with a load we get every year of oranges lemons eggs and honey, from his small holding round his house in the mountains.. Could never get to his house in the van though .it would never get up the hills or round the hairpin bends, so we park up in the town..

Then it is the homeward stretch via my fishing mate who has a converted barn near to the Dordoine area where we get to sleep in a proper bed for a few days.. then the ferry from Dunkirk on the 14th of March to bring the sunshine back for you ...

ray.


----------



## peaky

will there be anyone left ?? every ones heading south !! Sems like the whole worlds going to Portugal cos im going for the first time save me some room !! also doing chicken run from nov 23rd rayrecrok if we like it enough will do xmas there too, this could be the start of a mhf informal meet


----------



## WingPete

*Rendezvous*

Looks like enough are vacating UK for sunny Spain to make up a convoy !!


----------



## esperelda

What's the 'Chicken Run?

I am very envious of you all going off for the winter, I hope you all have a wonderful time. We plan to finish work in a year so hopefully we will be off as well then.


----------



## rayrecrok

esperelda said:


> What's the 'Chicken Run?
> 
> I am very envious of you all going off for the winter, I hope you all have a wonderful time. We plan to finish work in a year so hopefully we will be off as well then.


HI.

Just Google chicken run Algarve Portugal.

Ray


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Three some*



WingPete said:


> There are 3 outfits heading that way soon.
> One goes at end of Oct, us other 2 leave on Nov 11th, head for Calpe site.
> Just staying 2 weeks to top up on sunshine before heading back to UK.
> Then its time for Cruise to Barbados for Christmas warmth 8)


Now there is bragging and there is super bragging!


----------



## Garcia

Well we're heading for the Chicken Run too...............
About mid Dec I guess we'll be there....haven't booked.....don't do that....if it's full there's always somewhere else......
I'm just coming to the end of 5 weeks back in Blighty....heading home to S of France next Mon...........A months work to prep the garden for next years planting and then off to sunny Spain for Xmas and New Year and, then, eventually Portugal.

Garcia


----------



## whenIretire

I too am envious and having just googled chicken run (I was thinking some sort of motorhome version of the film 'canonball run' :lol: ) and visited their website I am even more envious.

Unfortunately it will be many years before we can head off for such a long tour but until then we're enjoying our shorter trips away.

Best wishes to all of you heading off on your winter jaunts.


----------



## jiwawa

We also take it very slowly going south. This year we've spent time in St. Omer, Reims, and now in Troyes, none of which we'd visited before, but we've thoroughly enjoyed them. Currently parked near the Police headquarters in Troyes. Should be safe enough!


----------



## alexblack13

Great. Taking one's time is what it's all about for us. Way to go. We will be heading for Portugal.. Costa Vicentina/ Alentajo /Beja. Eventually. .. Would be away now if a couple of wee problems had not cropped up.. Oh well.

Enjoy and take care. Remember to add some pic's to the travel log..

Alex B. :wink: 

AB13CHB.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hopefully I'll be on the Calais ferry 10th Nov heading down to Benicassim . . Whistle as you whizz past me !


----------



## Nige51

*Spain in February*

We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!

Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.

Nigel


----------



## aldra

we are thinking to set out in Jan for Spain

depending on how things go with Albert

But wehavenever travelled in the early months

Would have liked one way to Santander but doubt we can get a dog cabin and would never put him in acage again, he was so upset even though we spent most of our time with him

Will be back for more suggestions and help

Aldra


----------



## Nige51

*Re: Spain in February*



Nige51 said:


> We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!
> 
> Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.
> 
> Nigel


Guess everyone must be on holiday!


----------



## boringfrog

*Re: Spain in February*



Nige51 said:


> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!
> 
> Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.
> 
> Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone must be on holiday!
Click to expand...

We not on holiday yet, hopefully travelling Sth to Spain early Jan. Going via Atlantic coast in France to Northern Spain, then across Spain via Zaragozza to Benicalo, then a slow trip to San Jose, then home by late April, mostly wilding.


----------



## TerryL

Nige51 - it's not that nobody wants to talk to you (they like me are busy with their own plans) it's more like "it depends what you like".

Our first trip to the sun in Jan this year was very much like you - no real idea but, as we usually do, decided to just wait and see. Started by taking our time but then the weather butted in so we gave up and just kept going until we got to the sea!

Browse this section (Spain & Portugal Touring) for ideas but our advice is just go for it and don't make too many plans.


----------



## inkey-2008

*Re: Spain in February*



Nige51 said:


> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!
> 
> Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.
> 
> Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone must be on holiday!
Click to expand...

All I can say is get the aires book for France plenty of places to stop. Find a destination in Spain and just head for it. I would come across France to the Med coast and then down the coast into Spain. Lots of sites open in Spain near the coast ( the warmest place) then wander down use, ACSI for Spain some good deals for short stays.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We are on the Chicken Run at the Algarve Portugal at the moment, well Sandra and fat dog are, I got a call from home to let me know my Aunt was dangerously ill, so I had to get somewhere safe for Sandra to stay while I flew home, the folk are great and all the site are looking after her, she is having a great time and I may be redundant when I get back. 
I am back in the UK since last Friday to sort out the arraignments for my Aunts funeral, so I am shivering with you lot, it was 27C when I left and I haven't had less than 23C since last April when we set off and cleared Germany except for one time when we wild camped at the top of Mount Etna in Sicily it got down to a welcome 15C after dark, we are now well acclimatised to the hot weather and if it gets down to 25C in the van the heating goes on. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Nige51

*Re: Spain in February*



boringfrog said:


> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!
> 
> Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.
> 
> Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone must be on holiday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We not on holiday yet, hopefully travelling Sth to Spain early Jan. Going via Atlantic coast in France to Northern Spain, then across Spain via Zaragozza to Benicalo, then a slow trip to San Jose, then home by late April, mostly wilding.
Click to expand...

Hi
can you tell me the best route to cross from France to Spain is? Is there a problem with weather etc.?

Nigel


----------



## wug

Depends where you're starting from and going to. Have a look Here.


----------



## Nige51

*Re: Spain in February*



boringfrog said:


> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nige51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning a trip from Scotland to Southern Spain in February for the first time with our motorhome. Would appreciate helpful hints for happy homes on places to stop, wild or sites, things to watch out for!
> 
> Very envious on all you about to set off to sunnier climbes.
> 
> Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone must be on holiday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We not on holiday yet, hopefully travelling Sth to Spain early Jan. Going via Atlantic coast in France to Northern Spain, then across Spain via Zaragozza to Benicalo, then a slow trip to San Jose, then home by late April, mostly wilding.
Click to expand...

Hi
can you tell me the best route to cross from France to Spain is? Is there a problem with weather etc.?

Nigel


----------



## bognormike

Nige

The med coast autoroute is ok, most unlikely to get bad weather - if there is, it will be well maintained as it's the major truck route.


----------



## inkey-2008

Where are you heading for, are you going to use aires, will you use the toll roads.

ETC

Andy


----------



## Nige51

*first route*



wug said:


> Depends where you're starting from and going to. Have a look Here.


Calais to Madrid to Estapona to Nerja to Madrid to Calais is our intended route, beginning February ish!


----------



## inkey-2008

THis the route I would follow but would not use the tolls,

oute guide:

Leave Calais on the A16 / E402 motorway following signs for Boulogne, Amiens. Come off at Boulogne and followv the D901 to Abbeville.
Just before Abbeville, take the free A28 / E402 motorway to Rouen. 

ROUEN BRIDGE CLOSURE
 - alternative routes
DO NOT follow A28 all the way to Rouen. At Junction 11, follow A29 direction Le Havre / Caen "péage". The toll for a car is less than Euros, since you will leave A29 at the next exit, to follow A151 Rouen / Dieppe. Now take the toll-free A151 then A150 then N1338 to Rouen. 
After crossing the Seine, follow signs for A13. You join the Rouen south expressway: just follow it. Keep following signs for A13. Eventually you will have a choice between A13 Paris and A13 Caen. Follow A13 Paris if you are heading south, A13 Caen if you are heading for Brittany or Alençon.
You will join the A13 in the direction of Paris about a kilometer further north than you would otherwise have joined it. You'll have another 2 €uro toll to pay After than, you're back on the route.

Entering Rouen the A28 becomes the N28. Follow on down through the tunnel, then across the Seine.


After that, follow signs for Paris and Evreux then Evreux & Orleans . You will join the A13 motorway west of Rouen.
About 10 km south or Rouen, leave the A13 motorway for the A154 motorway. Toll gate at the intersection.
Then follow the A154 > N154 dual carriageway almost to Dreux.At Dreux, follow signs for Chartres and Orleans.
After Dreux, the N154 is almost all modern dual-carriageway as far as Chartres. 
From Chartres follow the N 10 to Chateaudun, Vendôme and Tours. This is mostly single carriageway for 130 km, but there are sections of dual carriageway, notably round Vendôme. Before reaching Tours, the N10 becomes the D 910.
On approaching Tours, follow signs for the A10 motorway, and join it at junction 19. Skirt round Tours on the toll motorway, then exit at junction 23, following the sign for D910 to Montbazon
Follow the D 910 all the way to Poitiers, skirting round the city. After Poitiers, the D910 once more turns into the N 10 , which you now follow almost as far as Bordeaux. It is dual carriageway virtually all the way. Join the free A10 / E5 motorway shortly before Bordeaux, then follow signs for Bayonne.



South of Bordeaux, the motorway is replaced by dual carriageway (divided highway) route nationale, the N 10 / E5 , for most of the way to Bayonne. For the last few kilometres to Bayonne, Irun and the Spanish border, the N10 / E5 becomes the A63 autoroute(toll) - which links directly at the border to Spain's Autopista A-8, and thereafter to the Spanish motorway network.


----------



## raynipper

I'm thinking about spending 3 or 4 weeks in the Faro region next Dec.2014 Jan. 2015 as it's our 50th.

Not taking the camper but dawdling down in the car looking for a nice serviced accommodation mid Dec to mid Jan.

Any ideas?
Ray.


----------



## sp33dy

*Winter Trip*

Hope you have an uneventful relaxed trip.
Did the same in Jan 2013,got halfway through France and slipped on ice,broke leg,end of trip.Only 4th day into a 65 day trip to the costas.
Going straight to North Spain on ferry next time.
Best of luck

Alan


----------



## moby56

Hope you all have fun, wife just booked ferry for Jan10 Pompy to Santander here`s hoping for a good 4 months in not so cold weather
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amydan

*Spanish trip*

Looking for a route with 3 overnight stops from Santander to Torre Del Marr near Malaga.


----------



## inkey-2008

Been nice here today 95c sitting behind our van.

Andy


----------



## Hawcara

Surely you mean 95F, what temp does blood boil at?


----------



## inkey-2008

oops yes got that wrong should be 95f. still not bad for December.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Still in shorts and T shirt here at the chicken run Algarve Portugal.. Cold when it gets dark though, just had Peaky off here and her partner in for a curry, well it is only fair I have been drinking their beer all week.

Sandra and peaky are off with a load off the camp site to the Go karting tommorow, I will give it a miss I think.

ray.


----------



## Al42

raynipper said:


> I'm thinking about spending 3 or 4 weeks in the Faro region next Dec.2014 Jan. 2015 as it's our 50th.
> 
> Not taking the camper but dawdling down in the car looking for a nice serviced accommodation mid Dec to mid Jan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Ray.


Bungalows here http://www.campingriaformosa.com/ if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Zepp

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Still in shorts and T shirt here at the chicken run Algarve Portugal.. Cold when it gets dark though, just had Peaky off here and her partner in for a curry, well it is only fair I have been drinking their beer all week.
> 
> Sandra and peaky are off with a load off the camp site to the Go karting tommorow, I will give it a miss I think.
> 
> ray.


We thinking of calling in next week for a few days Ray is it busy or are there plenty of hardstanding places.

Paul


----------



## raynipper

Al42 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about spending 3 or 4 weeks in the Faro region next Dec.2014 Jan. 2015 as it's our 50th.
> 
> Not taking the camper but dawdling down in the car looking for a nice serviced accommodation mid Dec to mid Jan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalows here http://www.campingriaformosa.com/ if that's what you are looking for.
Click to expand...

Sorry Al42.
Link didn't work for me.

Ray.


----------



## Al42

raynipper said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about spending 3 or 4 weeks in the Faro region next Dec.2014 Jan. 2015 as it's our 50th.
> 
> Not taking the camper but dawdling down in the car looking for a nice serviced accommodation mid Dec to mid Jan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalows here http://www.campingriaformosa.com/ if that's what you are looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Al42.
> Link didn't work for me.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Try googling camping riaformosa, bungalows are €500/month in December, near to Cabanas de Tavira.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Al42.
Got em and yes only from €500 a month.

But I think I am looking a little more upmarket as it's a special time.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Just been given this..................... might be of interest.

Your Name: Aderito Gaspar
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 00351914875649
Comment: I am Portuguese and I have a service area for Campers in Algarve Portugal
I provide water, electricity, sewage and Wifi
It is open all year
It is situated near the village Fuseta 600 meters from the sea
Extended stays accepted
Is fenced and has security
GPS Lat 37.75973, Long -7.76198
Cost 6 Euros per day

Ray.


----------



## bigtree

raynipper said:


> Just been given this..................... might be of interest.
> 
> Your Name: Aderito Gaspar
> Email: [email protected]
> Phone: 00351914875649
> Comment: I am Portuguese and I have a service area for Campers in Algarve Portugal
> I provide water, electricity, sewage and Wifi
> It is open all year
> It is situated near the village Fuseta 600 meters from the sea
> Extended stays accepted
> Is fenced and has security
> GPS Lat 37.75973, Long -7.76198
> Cost 6 Euros per day
> 
> Ray.


Just put those co-ords into google maps and it's up country a bit.


----------



## subfiver

raynipper said:


> It is situated near the village Fuseta 600 meters from the sea
> GPS Lat 37.75973, Long -7.76198
> Ray.


Hmmmm.. Fuseta is @8km east of Faro on the coast, that position is in a national park due north of Fuseta, ergo I suspect 1 or more digits of given latitude is wrong.

37.05973, -7.76198 is close to Fuuseta (where there is also a large campsite visible on google


----------



## rayrecrok

Zepp said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Still in shorts and T shirt here at the chicken run Algarve Portugal.. Cold when it gets dark though, just had Peaky off here and her partner in for a curry, well it is only fair I have been drinking their beer all week.
> 
> Sandra and peaky are off with a load off the camp site to the Go karting tommorow, I will give it a miss I think.
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> We thinking of calling in next week for a few days Ray is it busy or are there plenty of hardstanding places.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

HI.

There are hard standing places by nobody wants them they can be in the shade, we are parked among the Orange tree's, the ground is very hard so no problems. Plenty of room at the moment a few have moved on to Morocco.

Ray


----------



## Zepp

rayrecrok said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Still in shorts and T shirt here at the chicken run Algarve Portugal.. Cold when it gets dark though, just had Peaky off here and her partner in for a curry, well it is only fair I have been drinking their beer all week.
> 
> Sandra and peaky are off with a load off the camp site to the Go karting tommorow, I will give it a miss I think.
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> We thinking of calling in next week for a few days Ray is it busy or are there plenty of hardstanding places.
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI.
> 
> There are hard standing places by nobody wants them they can be in the shade, we are parked among the Orange tree's, the ground is very hard so no problems. Plenty of room at the moment a few have moved on to Morocco.
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

Thanks Ray plan to pop in next week for a few days

Thx again Paul


----------



## Kaytutt

raynipper said:


> I'm thinking about spending 3 or 4 weeks in the Faro region next Dec.2014 Jan. 2015 as it's our 50th.
> 
> Not taking the camper but dawdling down in the car looking for a nice serviced accommodation mid Dec to mid Jan.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Ray.


We often stay at a villa on the outskirts of Vilamoura, its a semi detached and both are owned by a local man who is fantastically helpful. I know one of the villa's is rented out from Nov to March but not sure if the other is vacant. We pay 500 euros per week at the end of the season (early October). Drop me a PM if you want more info and contact details


----------



## raynipper

subfiver said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is situated near the village Fuseta 600 meters from the sea
> GPS Lat 37.75973, Long -7.76198
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.. Fuseta is @8km east of Faro on the coast, that position is in a national park due north of Fuseta, ergo I suspect 1 or more digits of given latitude is wrong.
> 
> 37.05973, -7.76198 is close to Fuuseta (where there is also a large campsite visible on google
Click to expand...

Dunno, just passed on the info as sent to me.

Ray.


----------

